# Last Burn For A Long Time



## Battenkiller (Dec 21, 2011)

Just went downstairs to fill the stove for the last time.  Pulling up stakes on this circus tomorrow morning.  She's cruising along at 750Â° and tomorrow morning I will shovel out the coals, let her cool down, and vacuum her out for the next guy.  Hope he treats her well and that she keeps him and his family warm.  That's about all you could hope for when you say goodbye to a good stove.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 21, 2011)

Keeping you guys in my thoughts, Battenkiller.


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 21, 2011)

Best wishes on your new adventure!  Your new house looks ideal, enjoy  What a world of difference from just a few short months ago.


----------



## remkel (Dec 21, 2011)

Yup, as i learned this summer, parting with an old stove (especially the Vig) is like having a family member move out of the house. You have done so much to care for them over the years and now you are trusting them in the hands of someone else. Kind of like marrying off a daughter (of which I have three who are far away from anything like that, but still sits in a father's mind nonetheless).

Best of luck with your new adventure!


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 21, 2011)

Good luck BK - best wishes for the move and leave a good set of instructions on the stove for the new owner, with formulae for maximum heat output and determination of wet vs. dry basis for moisture content of wood! Cheers!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 21, 2011)

Good luck with the move BK.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, change is good.
Well, that's what they told us last re-org.
Good luck.


----------



## shawneyboy (Dec 21, 2011)

Hang in there BK.   Good Luck with the move.  Man I HATE moving


----------



## f3cbboy (Dec 21, 2011)

hope the move goes well.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 21, 2011)

Guess I missed the pictures of the new place, good luck with the move, you will have Christmas in the new place.


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 21, 2011)

good luck bk.  looks like weather is not gonna be too bad.


----------



## Todd (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope you get all settled in before Christmas so you can relax and enjoy the holiday. Personally, I give you about a month before your wood stove addiction kicks in and you get a stove.  :lol:


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 21, 2011)

Kinda sad, but progress can be like that. Good luck with the move. Hope you never have to do it again.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 22, 2011)

You are off on a new adventure Batten. Have a nice steady blend of caffiene throughout the morning and afternoon, take your time, and enjoy. It won't all happen in a few days. But have fun. Life is making the best of the situation, and having fun doing it! The very best to you and yours. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 22, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Good luck BK - best wishes for the move and leave a good set of instructions on the stove for the new owner, with formulae for maximum heat output and determination of wet vs. dry basis for moisture content of wood! Cheers!



Leave the link for Hearth.com for the new guy.  

Wait, isn't the guy taking over the house the shepherd or something like that for the property owner that gave you the boot?   Forget it, let him figure it out.   >:-(   

Enjoy the new place.  Maybe we'll see a pellet stove on CL in a few months?


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 22, 2011)

Bk, I have confidence in you.  You will be fine.  Can't wait to see the new place.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Just went downstairs to fill the stove for the last time.  Pulling up stakes on this circus tomorrow morning.  She's cruising along at 750Â° and tomorrow morning I will shovel out the coals, let her cool down, and vacuum her out for the next guy.  Hope he treats her well and that she keeps him and his family warm.  That's about all you could hope for when you say goodbye to a good stove.




The pellet stove is a nice soft steady heat, when we get our coldest temps is when you will miss the wood stove. Congrats to Mrs. & Mr. BK, have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


The Zaps


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 22, 2011)

Did they collect for the pellets at closing BK?


----------



## pen (Dec 22, 2011)

You had fun with this one, don't look back other than for nostalgic purposes.

I look forward to the day you get a new stove and get to play with something different and share the results with us.

pen


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 23, 2011)

Good luck on your new adventure BK.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 24, 2011)

Move could not have gone worse, but we're in and the place looks like we've been here for a while.  I'll wait until later to tell you the story, it's so bizarre it's actually funny.  OK... I ain't laughing yet, that would hurt.  Even my hair hurts, and I only have a few strands of that stuff left.  

Yes, BB, you know your stuff.  Not only did I have to buy the pellets, they were actually rolled into the mortgage, along with the propane and the oil in the tank.  Now, how many guys do you know that got stuck financing three types of fuel for 30 years? hh: 

Zap, first impression was, "Where's the freakin' heat?", but that thing sips those pellets at these temps and heats the whole place beautifully.  We'll see how it does come February.  Without a doubt, though, a stove belongs up here and the pellet stove belongs down in the basement workshop... whenever that gets built. 

Pen, I have truly seen the light.  That Vig belongs in a big ol' hunting camp, where you can open it up and crank out great gobs of radiant heat.  This convection heating ain't as bad as I thought it'd be, but I do already miss that blast of bone-warming heat. 

Thanks so much to everyone who has followed me through this horrid ordeal and offer words of encouragement and sage advice.  I really don't know how I could have gotten through this on my own.  You guys are great.  I love you all.   

I'll wait to post pics until after we get the tree up and the kids and grandkids are all here.  It looks real nice, at least we like it.  But best thing of all is how it feels... like "Home Sweet Home".  ;-)


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2011)

Ah, good to hear that you got settled in. Sorry that it was a hassle, but now you can relax for at least a couple days. Then you'll go nuts trying to find stuff. Congratulations and have a very good holiday in the new homestead.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to home BK. At 4% the trivial stuff is just that. Trivial and all part of the joys of home ownership. I am still paying principle and interest on that water heater that went south 26 years ago.  :lol: 

Enjoy that place. And don't be surprised if you like that pellet stove heating. But they require some TLC so use the pellet room for those guys experience. They are a good bunch.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 24, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Even my hair hurts



Sounds like a typical home purchase / move to me.  

I told Mrs. Flatbedford that we would NEVER move again after we got in the house.

Enjoy your home sweet home, pellets and all!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations BK


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 24, 2011)

> But best thing of all is how it feelsâ€¦ like â€œHome Sweet Homeâ€.


That is the most important part!  Merry Christmas BK.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 24, 2011)

Home for the holidays . . . and a good ending to a story that started off not so well not so long ago. I'm very happy for you 
BK.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 25, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Just went downstairs to fill the stove for the last time.  Pulling up stakes on this circus tomorrow morning.  She's cruising along at 750Â° and tomorrow morning I will shovel out the coals, let her cool down, and vacuum her out for the next guy.  Hope he treats her well and that she keeps him and his family warm.  That's about all you could hope for when you say goodbye to a good stove.



This is very sad.  She'll make a new family happy.  Hopefully, the buyer will use it as much as you did.


----------

